# Moving to Egypt From California



## living42day

Hi. I was wondering if there are any Black Americans that live in Egypt? Can anyone recommend an area for a single mom of 2 to move too? Also. I'm 2 months pregnant. If I move to Egypt or Jordan and have my baby there, does that make me a citizen? Please Help...


----------



## cairo

living42day said:


> Hi. I was wondering if there are any Black Americans that live in Egypt? Can anyone recommend an area for a single mom of 2 to move too? Also. I'm 2 months pregnant. If I move to Egypt or Jordan and have my baby there, does that make me a citizen? Please Help...


for the citizen i am not sure but i dnt think so ,i think only ur kid can be a citizen but i will ask and confirm it 4 u ,as 4 the best areas would be zamaleck , mohandiseen and maadi also 6 oct is a nice place but far from city if u will be here not working so the best is 6 oct its less crowded


----------



## New Gal

living42day said:


> Hi. I was wondering if there are any Black Americans that live in Egypt? Can anyone recommend an area for a single mom of 2 to move too? Also. I'm 2 months pregnant. If I move to Egypt or Jordan and have my baby there, does that make me a citizen? Please Help...


I met several black Americans in Hurghada on my last visit and they faced no issues as we did discuss race and the issues surrounding this.

The only thing to be wary of is the way men will view and respond to you, think we should discuss further on PM if you so wish.

All the very best if you do decide to move, think and plan very carefully, theres plenty of people that will help you, myself included, as I have contacts in several areas now. 

Stick to asking and taking the advice of expats at first x


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi,
There are plenty of black Americans in Cairo and I believe they live in the Maadi area.
There is racial prejudice in Cairo mainly from Arabs and I am sure that someone will come on and say there is racial prejudice everywhere but that is not the issue on hand.A
The fact that you are a single parent and pregnant will not sit easy with you Egyptian and Arab neighbours.
By your questions I read your not coming here to work, so please think very very carefully about coming, being a single woman in Egypt is not easy.


----------



## MensEtManus

I second the opinion - being a single mom in Egypt is actually very difficult. Women in Egypt do not have the same rights as women in the US. 

Color isn't the hot topic in Egypt, it is religion and poverty. So being Black American is not a big deal at all. The single mom issue is very difficult because it goes against the conservatism existing in Egypt that a female without a man is frowned upon.


----------



## Jessica&Paul

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi,
> There are plenty of black Americans in Cairo and I believe they live in the Maadi area.
> There is racial prejudice in Cairo mainly from Arabs and I am sure that someone will come on and say there is racial prejudice everywhere but that is not the issue on hand.A
> The fact that you are a single parent and pregnant will not sit easy with you Egyptian and Arab neighbours.
> By your questions I read your not coming here to work, so please think very very carefully about coming, being a single woman in Egypt is not easy.


 I'm a black American male living in Maadi, but I definately would not say there is "plenty" or even that many of us here. I have only been here a couple of weeks, but most of the black men I meet here in Maadi that look American are actually West African. It may not seem like a big difference to some, but there is a difference. As far as moving here as a single mom.. I would not recommend it unless you are working for a company that is paying you enough to hire plenty of help to take care of your kids. Things are not nearly as efficient here as in the states. Everything takes much more time and has to be done in person. Plus all of the cultural issues everyone else mentioned will come into play especially when looking for an apartment. I have also heard complaints about it being difficult to date here. I'm married and wouldn't know, but someone else may have an opinion on that.


----------



## khater

no citizenship is offered in egypt duno about jordon
i agree with finding a job first it will be really dif to settle down with no job also goin to hospital for siserian would cost 10,000 pounds


----------



## misfit

*I was wondering the same thing*



living42day said:


> Hi. I was wondering if there are any Black Americans that live in Egypt? Can anyone recommend an area for a single mom of 2 to move too? Also. I'm 2 months pregnant. If I move to Egypt or Jordan and have my baby there, does that make me a citizen? Please Help...


I also was wondering more or less the same thing. 
I am a black british single mother of 2 and a converted muslim. I've recently been thinking about spending few months abroad but obviously wouldn't want to end up in the wrong place amongst the wrong people. I'm looking for an area where me and my children could mingle in and be accepted. 

Please let me know if you have found some useful information that you dont mind sharing and let me know how you're getting on with you enquiries.

Plus anyone out there, if you have any useful tips and advice about how to go about seeking employment in egypt at an English Curriculum taught school please let me know as i'm an Early Years Practitioner currently taking a BA Honours in the subject and will have Early Years Professional Status by the time I'm ready to seek employment. Thanks


----------



## mex

ok, let me tell you that you have two choices, first you can come to Egypt, you can join groups of female muslims who are in mosques do alot of work to introduce islam to nonmuslims and help the new muslims to know islam very well, and you can find a good job in teaching English in schools where your kids can join too, or in languages center which are very popular here, i know two irish gys who teach in one of these and get the same salalry they were getting in ireland, and because life here is very cheap not like uk so if you are getting even half of what you get back home you will live a perefect life, and if you decided to come i will love to help you as much as i can coz it will be great to help a muslim sister.
second choice, you fo to dubai, in dubai there are alot expats from uk, and you can find a good job there too, maybe becaus expats there are more than the nationals and specially from asia , and europe, so most of them are nonmusims so islam will not be noticed as in Egypt, but you still will find great help there from muslims who will love to help a newly muslim lady and her kids and will do their best to get her what she needs to feel that you are a muslim sister to them, and you can make search about jobs there, and apply, and inshallah you may get a good one if you decided to go there although it will be better if you are there to get the job coz they will need to meet you face to face.
i hope inshallah you do what is the best for you, and if you are practicing islam you can pray (istakhara ) you know it? its a prayer we pray if we want to decide something, and inshallah Allah will guide you to the best, and you have to know whether you come to egypt or dubai you are doing that for the sake of allah and Allah will help you.


----------



## mariova21

i think it will be difficult to be a single mom in egypt with no solid employer to provide you healthcare mainly and other facilities..


----------



## misfit

mex said:


> ok, let me tell you that you have two choices, first you can come to Egypt, you can join groups of female muslims who are in mosques do alot of work to introduce islam to nonmuslims and help the new muslims to know islam very well, and you can find a good job in teaching English in schools where your kids can join too, or in languages center which are very popular here, i know two irish gys who teach in one of these and get the same salalry they were getting in ireland, and because life here is very cheap not like uk so if you are getting even half of what you get back home you will live a perefect life, and if you decided to come i will love to help you as much as i can coz it will be great to help a muslim sister.
> second choice, you fo to dubai, in dubai there are alot expats from uk, and you can find a good job there too, maybe becaus expats there are more than the nationals and specially from asia , and europe, so most of them are nonmusims so islam will not be noticed as in Egypt, but you still will find great help there from muslims who will love to help a newly muslim lady and her kids and will do their best to get her what she needs to feel that you are a muslim sister to them, and you can make search about jobs there, and apply, and inshallah you may get a good one if you decided to go there although it will be better if you are there to get the job coz they will need to meet you face to face.
> i hope inshallah you do what is the best for you, and if you are practicing islam you can pray (istakhara ) you know it? its a prayer we pray if we want to decide something, and inshallah Allah will guide you to the best, and you have to know whether you come to egypt or dubai you are doing that for the sake of allah and Allah will help you.


Thank you so much for giving me the 2 options to think about. Ideally, I would like to test both the waters one toe at a time to see where my heart is more at peace, Inshallah.
Do you happen to know any contact numbers for these schools in either of these countries?
I definately will take up your offer of help when I decide to visit egypt. I actually have a flight booked for April but thats more of a family fun holiday for 2 weeks in Sharm with a few days in Cairo and I will do Istakhara. 
Please continue to advise me as it is much appreciated.


----------



## misfit

mariova21 said:


> i think it will be difficult to be a single mom in egypt with no solid employer to provide you healthcare mainly and other facilities..


Oh dear, I will make sure I cover all areas before I make any major decisions or moves. The last thing I want is to put myself in a worst position, so I have taken what you say into consideration. Thank you.


----------



## bitbytes

misfit said:


> Thank you so much for giving me the 2 options to think about. Ideally, I would like to test both the waters one toe at a time to see where my heart is more at peace, Inshallah.
> Do you happen to know any contact numbers for these schools in either of these countries?
> I definately will take up your offer of help when I decide to visit egypt. I actually have a flight booked for April but thats more of a family fun holiday for 2 weeks in Sharm with a few days in Cairo and I will do Istakhara.
> Please continue to advise me as it is much appreciated.


Being a converted muslim will make many things easier. People will definitely embrace and welcome you here. Being a single mom, although frowned upon generally will be more or less perfectly acceptable in your case.

In terms of being colored, the way things are here is that the fairer you are, the more desirable you are. There are plenty of blacks here, some are egyptians some are nubians, some are from other parts of africa.
Egyptians refer to themselves as *******, many of them would be considered black if they are in the US but they wouldn't actually think that way.

good luck to you and hope you have a great time


----------



## bitbytes

living42day said:


> Hi. I was wondering if there are any Black Americans that live in Egypt? Can anyone recommend an area for a single mom of 2 to move too? Also. I'm 2 months pregnant. If I move to Egypt or Jordan and have my baby there, does that make me a citizen? Please Help...


Maadi, 6th of october, new cairo, zamalek would all be nice places to explore.

May I ask, why are you moving to Egypt?I moved here from California about 2 months ago with my family. So far things are going ok, there are lots of inefficiencies compared to california, but it is survivable.

Good luck


----------



## shirley53

i need help i want o buy an apartment in hurghada for less than 20 thousand us dollars and retire there i am 53 black american female single love to have u as a friend..


----------



## MaidenScotland

This is a 7 year old thread... I doubt the people who posted are still active in the group. the thread is now closed


----------

